# Smoking on a gas grill?



## LarryNJ (Apr 30, 2019)

I've used a Weber kettle and a WSM to great results over the year. My wife and I will soon downsize and move into a condo. They don't allow pellet or charcoal but gas/electric will be okay.  We sadly have to replace our kettle and WSM with a gas grill/smoker.  

Has anyone tried smoking on propane Weber Spirit or Genesis? I'm looking at the 3 burner models. A possible set up is to use the two burners at the ends, and have food in the middle of the grill, with water pan directly below. I can use A Maze N tube or smoke boxes to add smoke.

I smoke 70% ribs, 25% chicken and 5% others. I don't like pork butt and very occasionally cook briskets. I usually cook 3 racks of ribs (they come in packs of 3 at Costco), probably can set the ribs on a rib rack running parallel to the burners in the middle of the grill.

Alternatively, I may get a small electric smoker (Smokin It, SmokinTex). Let me know your thoughts. If gas grills are sufficient for smoking, I may just buy a "large" grill (Genesis), but if I need to get a separate electric smoker, then I'm leaning toward a small grill (Spirit) as space is limited.


----------



## mike243 (Apr 30, 2019)

You will be very limited on smoking with only a 3 burner id get at least a 6 burner


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 30, 2019)

They will work just need to learn the tech on how.

Warren


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Apr 30, 2019)

I've found it very difficult to get good smoke flavor on a gas grill. The amount of venting built into a gas grill to make sure it is "safe" precludes holding an acceptable level of smoke (IMO). Depending on how much you intend to smoke at a time, a small electric smoker would be the way I would go. I've been using a Smokin' It model 2 for years with no issues, but you can get similar results from any of the electric smokers.


----------



## SlickRockStones (Apr 30, 2019)

I have a Genesis Silver A. I’ve tried hickory chips in a smoke box placed on top of the flavorizer bars. Oak chunks wedged between bars over the burners. Wood chips in foil packs. None of these resulted in anything I would consider smoked. An acceptable grilled flavor at best but not smoked. The genie has been relegated to quick grilled items like lunch burgers, quesadillas, wings and cast iron pan frying so the house doesn’t get smelled up.


----------



## bregent (Apr 30, 2019)

I also was not able to get decent smoke flavor with my Genesis trying a number of methods. They also do not have very good grease management systems, so large cuts like brisket would be problematic.


----------



## LarryNJ (Apr 30, 2019)

bregent said:


> I also was not able to get decent smoke flavor with my Genesis trying a number of methods. They also do not have very good grease management systems, so large cuts like brisket would be problematic.



I haven't thought much about grease management.  Was more concerned with the build up of smoke on the hood.  So the drip pan in Genesis is not big enough to handle drippings from something like a brisket?


----------



## bregent (Apr 30, 2019)

Honestly, I'm not sure - I never tried a large cut. The Weber is not really built for low and slow. Typically, much of grease gets vaporized by the flavorizer bars. Setup for low and slow, the grease would drip down below the unlit burner and make its way to the small grease catcher. It's probably large enough if you clean it after each use.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Apr 30, 2019)

I agree with everyone else about trying to smoke on a gas grill.  
It can be done, but it will not impart much smokiness whether you use a tube smoker or smoker boxes that fit between the flavorizer bars.  

You are headed in the right direction by considering a small gas grill for grilling and an electric smoker for smoking since this would be the best of both worlds.


----------



## paul nj shore (May 1, 2019)

LarryNJ said:


> I've used a Weber kettle and a WSM to great results over the year. My wife and I will soon downsize and move into a condo. They don't allow pellet or charcoal but gas/electric will be okay.  We sadly have to replace our kettle and WSM with a gas grill/smoker.
> 
> Has anyone tried smoking on propane Weber Spirit or Genesis? I'm looking at the 3 burner models. A possible set up is to use the two burners at the ends, and have food in the middle of the grill, with water pan directly below. I can use A Maze N tube or smoke boxes to add smoke.
> 
> ...


----------



## rc4u (May 1, 2019)

I have the old model genesis with side controls I use a metal pan and put pellts or chips or chunks in and then put burners on high till smoke flows turn the front burner which pan is over to about 1/2 and keeps wood smoking and turn other burners off or one on low depending on whats cooking and this keeps good temp to cook over. its not like my smoker but very good and tatsty. ive taught many to get it and they use it regular. jeff


----------



## johnmeyer (May 1, 2019)

rc4u said:


> I have the old model genesis with side controls I use a metal pan and put pellts or chips or chunks in and then put burners on high till smoke flows turn the front burner which pan is over to about 1/2 and keeps wood smoking and turn other burners off or one on low depending on whats cooking and this keeps good temp to cook over. its not like my smoker but very good and tatsty. ive taught many to get it and they use it regular. jeff


I do something similar. I don't think you are ever going to develop bark in a gas grill because the air turnover is so large, but you sure can get some amazingly tasty meat with plenty of smoke flavor. 

I no longer do tri-tip in the smoker because I can get enough smoke in the Weber gas grill, but get the additional benefits (char and juiciness) from cooking it on the rotisserie.


----------



## paul nj shore (May 2, 2019)

LarryNJ said:


> I've used a Weber kettle and a WSM to great results over the year. My wife and I will soon downsize and move into a condo. They don't allow pellet or charcoal but gas/electric will be okay.  We sadly have to replace our kettle and WSM with a gas grill/smoker.
> 
> Has anyone tried smoking on propane Weber Spirit or Genesis? I'm looking at the 3 burner models. A possible set up is to use the two burners at the ends, and have food in the middle of the grill, with water pan directly below. I can use A Maze N tube or smoke boxes to add smoke.
> 
> ...


----------



## paul nj shore (May 2, 2019)

Larry I have a Smoke-it #1 with the stainless cart if your interested it mostly sits after I bought the #4


----------



## LarryNJ (May 2, 2019)

paul nj shore said:


> Larry I have a Smoke-it #1 with the stainless cart if your interested it mostly sits after I bought the #4



I got your message.  Don't know how to reply, lol.  I don't see any 'reply" button in the Inbox.


----------



## paul nj shore (May 2, 2019)

Hey , Larry I got your message about getting my message so heres my message again  :)  I'm 72yrs not too comp. savey  when I red your post I thought about my #1  and thought you might not be too far from me I live in Manchester over 55yrs. comm.  the smoker & cart  $250  its not on the market  let me know if interested

   Paul


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (May 3, 2019)

rc4u said:


> I have the old model genesis with side controls I use a metal pan and put pellts or chips or chunks in and then put burners on high till smoke flows turn the front burner which pan is over to about 1/2 and keeps wood smoking and turn other burners off or one on low depending on whats cooking and this keeps good temp to cook over. its not like my smoker but very good and tatsty. ive taught many to get it and they use it regular. jeff



I really liked my old silver B that had the tubes running from front to back.  I'd set up two cast iron smoker boxes above the front burner.  The way those old ones were designed allowed for good air draw from front to back.  Got many good and tasty smokes out of that set up until the grill's sideframes rusted out.
I never could get the same good results from my Genesis EP 330.  It is a great grill but it is pretty weak as a smoker due to the new design.


----------



## kelbro (May 4, 2019)

You can convert the WSM to propane. Not a big project and works great.


----------



## jokensmoken (May 4, 2019)

I had reasonable success...but as others have stated...the best gas grill is leaky and it's difficult to get good smoke flavor...
That being said I was able to somewhat overcome those issues by stuffing wadded up aluminum foil into all the vents and holes then draped an old welding blanket over the the whole thing...by using a pellet tube for a smoke source inside i got fair (not great) results.
It's quite the bother if you ask me...
For my money, I'd look at a small electric or propane smoker...
Walt...


----------

